# Issue with Cliq



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

Question:

This looks like condensation, but would like to know if other Cliq users experience the same 







Issue: twice over the weekend and just now, the Cliq auto fired. Has anyone else had such issues? I am taking it back to have it exchanged this afternoon 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (16/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Has anyone else had such issues?



I am lucky that mine has only treated me well. 
A total of 7 pods has been finished and still working like a charm. 
Hopefully yours was just a dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

It is a great little device. I'm sure I just got the niggly one. Hopefully they will just swap it out for me at the Twisp kiosk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

KZOR said:


> I am lucky that mine has only treated me well.
> A total of 7 pods has been finished and still working like a charm.
> Hopefully yours was just a dud.



So no leaking or condensation @KZOR?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

@RenaldoRheeder I've been using mine almost every day and it remains as dry as the desert. No condensation or leakage. Does that happen with every pod? 

I've also never had auto-firing.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder I've been using mine almost every day and it remains as dry as the desert. No condensation or leakage. Does that happen with every pod?
> 
> I've also never had auto-firing.



I have only had the one pod on there so far. I had a couple of my friends try it yesterday and one of them is coming with later this afternoon to get one as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (16/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Question:
> 
> This looks like condensation, but would like to know if other Cliq users experience the same
> 
> ...



Are you taking the pod out when you are charging it???


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

Sir Vape said:


> Are you taking the pod out when you are charging it???



It was charged without a pod when I got it on Friday. It has not been charged since then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

So both the pod and the battery exchanged at the local Twisp kiosk. Happy chappy again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have only had the one pod on there so far. I had a couple of my friends try it yesterday and one of them is coming with later this afternoon to get one as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@RenaldoRheeder Try another pod. Perhaps there was something wrong with just that pod which you tried.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder Try another pod. Perhaps there was something wrong with just that pod which you tried.



Because it was an intermittent problem, I didn't want to risk it. Both the pod and battery was swapped out so will monitor over the next few days to see. And already got another smoker a Cliq at the same time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (14/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Because it was an intermittent problem, I didn't want to risk it. Both the pod and battery was swapped out so will monitor over the next few days to see. And already got another smoker a Cliq at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How the Cliq this far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/1/20)

Resistance said:


> How the Cliq this far?



It is fine for the purpose that I got it for. It is one of the devices that I recommend for smokers that want to convert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It is fine for the purpose that I got it for. It is one of the devices that I recommend for smokers that want to convert
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. I'm considering getting one.


----------

